# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  MacSathurne's plodding foray into Dream Yoga workbook

## MacSathurne

Henceforth shall my musings of the journey be here posted.  ::shock:: 

I've poorly dabbled in meditation for the better of 10 years, read an awful lot of confusing but fascinating Theosophical literature, stared blankly at natal charts for countless hours with little to show for it, and pondered the secret meaning of the major arcana and then pondered whether there in fact is any meaning to them at all. Oh, and I have managed to realize I was dreaming a handful of times only to immediately shock myself awake. All in the hopes of scratching the itch of vaguely sensing that nothing is what it seems. 

I've decided that working all alone isn't getting me anywhere. I'm interested in this particular offereing because it addresses explicitely the as-above-so-below reflection of waking up in the dream and waking up from the maya of life itself - to see things as they really are. I also get a good vibe from Sivason, and the idea that this is a journey that will take a lifetime appeals to my Saturnine nature. 

So I hope that the outlet here will help to keep me on the wagon, so to speak. Much appreciation for the lessons, and for what feedback may come.

----------


## MacSathurne

One thing I've noticed is that when I'm concentrating on sounds and really listening for them, I experience them as more like events in the sense that they are not just punctuations to my environment,  but have often several layers, different beginning, middle and end, and generally are more complex than they seem if you are not really listening to them. I haven't yet really tried the feeling lesson, but will be interested to see if there is a similar complexity to feelings and sensations.

----------


## MacSathurne

While I have been somewhat distracted with life as of late (man it is hard to keep this on the front burner what with the job and the family!), I noticed something that I've felt on occasion in meditation, namely the sensation of the pressure front radiating through my limbs with each heartbeat. It's quite a neat sensation, and obviously present all the time but goes ignored. Like a wave traveling through my veins and cresting at my fingertips and toes.

----------

